# [Guide] EXT4 for FP1 roms with PBJ 504 kernel



## froyobaggins

hey guys, i've looked around and had a hard time finding any topics regarding ext4 on the later roms. I'm giving an example on how i got ext4 running with eclipse 2.0 and pbj 504.

make sure you're on eclipse with fp1 already, any kernel
download jt's voodoo recovery http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1092114
download imnuts recovery http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1112804
download pbj 504 from this thread

odin jt's voodoo, 3 finger into recovery before it has a chance to restart all the way.
wipe big 3, enable lagfix. 
i couldnt restart recovery or go back even from here here, so i held down power to power it off, and voodoo conversion started when i powered back on. removing battery at this point will not work, you have to hold power.
allow it to boot up all the way. turn off, go into download mode.
odin imnuts recovery. wipe 3, flash pbj504 kernel.

also recommended: fugu ics tweak. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1323804 flash after everything else. 
now you have a nicely tweaked ext4 fp1 setup with overclock/undervolting features.

big thanks to all the devs that made this happen. i take no credit. just saves you guys the time since i couldnt find an ext4 conversion setup for any of our later roms and kernels.

*edit: much easier method posted by imnuts below.*

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]imnuts, on 04 May 2012 - 11:35 AM, said:[/background]*

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I used the ext4 formatter just fine on Tuesday. When you flash the EXT4 formatter, you need to be sure to flash a ROM after using it. Process was flash ext4 formatter, flash rom, flash kernel. You can flash the kernel before the rom, but both should follow the formatter. Also, the first boot after running it will take a little bit longer. It hangs on SAMSUNG for about twice as long as normal, and then you have the usual first boot process that takes a while.[/background]


----------



## andrewjt19

Thanks dude, good write up-another way is to download voodoo sound and use voodoo kernel.. Once the phone boots, open voodoo sound and check Ext4 conversion..
Then reboot, it will convert the system and start up again. Next just reflash a fp1 kernel and you're on ext4..
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

Are you sure that jt's kernel is still good for fp1? It is almost a year old.


----------



## froyobaggins

yeah i used jt's kernel only temporarily for the ext conversion. thats why i odined the other one afterwards. thanks for the heads up andrewjt19!


----------



## andrewjt19

I have been using imoseyon's voodoo kernel found in the development section to convert, it seems to work... I haven't tried using it to convert back to rfs and then reflash the fp1 kernel though...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## charlie_c

You should just be able to odin the latest CWM, boot into it and flash EXT4 formatter, and then an FP1 ROM of your choice and the latest 0504 kernel.

EDIT: this method is formatting your partitions so of course it'll wipe data. Just wanted to reiterate that so no one finds that out the hard way.


----------



## andrewjt19

You know i did try that method and I only got a brick on the Samsung logo, maybe I did something wrong, but just wanted to let you know...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## charlie_c

andrewjt19 said:


> You know i did try that method and I only got a brick on the Samsung logo, maybe I did something wrong, but just wanted to let you know...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Not sure. It worked for me - I think on first reboot it may have hung at Samsung logo so I rebooted into CWM and made sure /system was mounted and reflashed ROM and kernel and then it seemed to work. I was killing time at the airport waiting for a flight though so I was just messing around, not sure the exact steps I took.


----------



## froyobaggins

correct, ext4 formatter hangs at samsung logo for me. tried that before posting this topic.


----------



## imnuts

I used the ext4 formatter just fine on Tuesday. When you flash the EXT4 formatter, you need to be sure to flash a ROM after using it. Process was flash ext4 formatter, flash rom, flash kernel. You can flash the kernel before the rom, but both should follow the formatter. Also, the first boot after running it will take a little bit longer. It hangs on SAMSUNG for about twice as long as normal, and then you have the usual first boot process that takes a while.


----------



## froyobaggins

imnuts said:


> I used the ext4 formatter just fine on Tuesday. When you flash the EXT4 formatter, you need to be sure to flash a ROM after using it. Process was flash ext4 formatter, flash rom, flash kernel. You can flash the kernel before the rom, but both should follow the formatter. Also, the first boot after running it will take a little bit longer. It hangs on SAMSUNG for about twice as long as normal, and then you have the usual first boot process that takes a while.


thanks imnuts! i probably ran the formatter without reflashing the rom / kernel which is why it didnt work.


----------



## stueycaster

andrewjt19 said:


> I have been using imoseyon's voodoo kernel found in the development section to convert, it seems to work... I haven't tried using it to convert back to rfs and then reflash the fp1 kernel though...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I used the Imoseyon Kernel plus Voodoo to convert to Ext4. Then I used PB&J-FP1 dirty. Then I flashed PB&J-FP1 504. My phone seems to be running good. In terminal it shows the pertinent files (system, data, dbdata and cache) to be Ext4. The only time I ever have any redraw issues is when my phone comes off the car or desk dock. Plus I get really weak signals where I work. I'm lucky to get 2 bars of 3g at times. Other times I get no signal. All in all I'm satisfied with the way my phone runs.

Would there be any added benefit to redoing this using the Ext4 Formatter? I don't think I'd be willing to go through all that just to fix the minor redraw issues I'm having. I think the signal issues are just because I'm too far away from the transmission tower. The FP1 radios are an improvement over EP4 and I could barely use my phone at all on EP1 when I was at work.

Also I've never had a hot boot.

I did convert back to RFS just as a trial using Imoseyon once. I wanted to see if it really ran any better on Ext4. I think Ext4 is a little better. Imoseyon and Voodoo can convert both ways.


----------



## Brewer

I also used imoseyon 4.0 to convert to ext4 then flashed pbj over it; shows system, data, dbdata, and cache as ext4.

So am I missing something? Doesn't wipe your data and appears to make the appropriate conversion. is there a benefit to doing the method in this guide?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## stueycaster

Brewer said:


> I also used imoseyon 4.0 to convert to ext4 then flashed pbj over it; shows system, data, dbdata, and cache as ext4.
> 
> So am I missing something? Doesn't wipe your data and appears to make the appropriate conversion. is there a benefit to doing the method in this guide?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Actually that's all I really wanted to know. I just had to be long winded about it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 2.0 and PB&J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

stueycaster said:


> Actually that's all I really wanted to know. I just had to be long winded about it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 2.0 and PB&J using Tapatalk 2


LOL, no I heard you, just was reiterating I had the same experience.
Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

andrewjt19 said:


> Thanks dude, good write up-another way is to download voodoo sound and use voodoo kernel.


Does it have to be with Voodoo Sound Plus? I'm not seeing the EXT4 conversion option in regular Voodoo Sound.

...also, UGH! I just finished setting up Eclipse 2.0 with PBJ 0504 about 10 minutes ago. Will the process mentioned in the OP work if I make a nandroid backup and restore it at the end of the EXT4 conversion process, or do I have to flash the rom and kernel fresh?


----------



## dSlice

Yeah only the Plus has it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Trav06

dSlice said:


> Yeah only the Plus has it.


Cool, thanks! If I already have Eclipse 2.0 and PBJ 0504 installed can I just convert to EXT4 via Voodoo Sound Plus without losing anything or having to reflash rom/kernel?


----------



## Brewer

If you flash imoyeson 4.0 kernel you'll have the.options to convert.but not with pbj

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

Hmm, how do I avoid starting over from scratch? Can I follow the steps in the OP and restore a nandroid backup of my current setup (Eclipse 2.0 / PBJ 0504) as the last step?


----------



## Brewer

I don't have voodoo sound plus; if others say that the conversion is available thru plus I assume it is.

Fyi, you don't have to start from.scratch. flashing a kernel doesn't require to wipe data or caches. Don't technically have to mount system. If you boot into cwm recovery and flash imo 4.0 kernel it should auto convert for you. Takes about 10-15min. You'll hear a robot lady talk to you. Fyi, Once converted you can convert back to rfs or back again to ext4 thru voodoo sound control (while on imo 4.0 kernel). After flashing and converting, boot back into cwm and flash pbj.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

Brewer said:


> Fyi, you don't have to start from.scratch. flashing a kernel doesn't require to wipe data or caches. Don't technically have to mount system. If you boot into cwm recovery and flash imo 4.0 kernel it should auto convert for you. Takes about 10-15min. You'll hear a robot lady talk to you. Fyi, Once converted you can convert back to rfs or back again to ext4 thru voodoo sound control (while on imo 4.0 kernel). After flashing and converting, boot back into cwm and flash pbj.


If Imo's 4.0 kernel auto converts to EXT4 I should only have to flash Imo 4.0, boot, reboot to CWM, wipe dalvik, flash PBJ, and be done. Converting in Voodoo Sound Control shouldn't be necessary because it was already done by the kernel.

Doesn't the RFS to EXT4 conversion process wipe data though? And I'd still have to ODIN a voodoo recovery I think?

EDIT: EXT4 formatting will wipe data, so that brings me back to the original problem/question. Can I ODIN JT's CWM, convert to EXT4, then ODIN Imnuts recovery, then install the nandroid backup of my current setup?


----------



## Brewer

Well I've done this a dozen times. Doesn't wipe data. The only time it didn't auto convert is when I had settings in voodoo that I had disabled, switched to pbj. Flashed imo again and the auto convert didn't happen.

Its possible I'm missing something, but I've checked to make sure I was on ext4 and system, data, dbdata, ans cache were converted.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

Brewer said:


> Well I've done this a dozen times. Doesn't wipe data. The only time it didn't auto convert is when I had settings in voodoo that I had disabled, switched to pbj. Flashed imo again and the auto convert didn't happen.


Hmm ... should it work without ODIN'ing the voodoo CWM first, or is that step still necessary?


----------



## Brewer

I did it in regular cwm I have odined. I've asked if this somehow doesnt do what it says and haven't received an answer. But as I understand it, this does in fact convert to ext4 (as confirmed by typing mount in te), and doesn't wipe data. Its possible that since this happens with voodoo lag fix its different than straight conversion to ext4.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

Well then I guess I have my plan of attack. 1) try your method of using Imo's kernel to do the conversion. 2) if that doesn't work, try the directions in the OP + restoring my nandroid. 3) if THAT doesn't work, try the method in the OP and start from scratch.


----------



## Brewer

Lol. Well simply flashing imo kernel doesn't really cost you anything but time as no data is wiped. I've heard to flash the rom again (mount system but no need to wipe data), but honestly not sure its necessary.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Brewer

And just another reminder, it takes roughly ten min to convert. It'll stay on the Samsung text for that time with the occasional robot voice.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Trav06

Brewer's method of using Imo's 4.0 Voodoo Kernel appears to have worked for me. I booted into CWM 302, wiped Dalvik, flashed Imo, booted up, checked mount in Terminal Emulator (showing EXT4), rebooted to CWM, wiped dalvik, and flashed PBJ 504.

When I check mount in Terminal Emulator I see 4 lines showing EXT4 and one showing RFS ... is that right? Screenshot attached.

Hopefully there's no downside to taking this shortcut.


----------



## dwitherell

Looks good.


----------



## Brewer

Cool! Glad it worked. Certainly easier than other methods I've seen and doesn't wipe info.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Falcyn

Yeah, the instructions in the OP are definitely needlessly complicated. Flashing imoseyon's 4.0.0 kernel is by far the simplest way to convert, with no need for ODIN or any wiping.


----------



## T-Steel

Brewer's method worked for me like a charm. I'm on Tweaked 2.0 running newest PBJ kernel. No issues and didn't lose any data. And my Charge is so so sexy now. LOL!


----------



## Chitala383

I've tried both ext4 formatter and brewers method, and both ways system still remains rfs, what gives?


----------



## Brewer

Do you already have voodoo control app installed? When you flash imo kernel it will auto convert to ext4 UNLESS, the voodoo control app is set to disable rfs OR if you have a file/folder under /sdcard/voodoo/ titled "disable-lagfix". That will keep the auto convert from happening but also convert to rfs if you're already on ext4.

What I'd suggest is flash imo kernel, get voodoo control from the market and select the ext4 boxes then reboot and see how that works for you.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Chitala383

That was it, i forgot to check the system box. Thanks brewer, u rock.


----------



## aaronDroid80

Could someone please post a link to the most current ext4 formatter? I have 2 versions on my phone, and don't know which one to trust. One is 1.11MB, and the other is 1.12MB. Thank you.


----------



## Loustsoul

Chitala383 said:


> That was it, i forgot to check the system box. Thanks brewer, u rock.


I did the same thing. 3 times.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------

